# Hozuki-san Chi no Aneki



## OniTasku (Apr 20, 2010)

*Hozuki-san Chi no Aneki*
​
This is 4-koma comedy manga that features two main characters: Haru and Gorou - Siblings, but not blood related. Haru has a sadistic disposition and enjoys torturing her younger brother, Gorou. 

This manga follows their daily lives and hilarity ensues. 

*Alternative titles:* The Houzuki Siblings
*Author:* Igarashi Ran
*Genre:* Comedy, Ecchi, Slice of Life, Seinen
*Status:* Ongoing (2009 - present)


-------


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 20, 2010)

One of my favorite mangas, even though it's a 4-koma.



Love Haru's sadistic teasing.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 20, 2010)

The sister is so evil.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 20, 2010)

illmatic said:


> The sister is so evil.



She's just showing her love. 

Just in the Sadistic type of way.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 20, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> One of my favorite mangas, even though it's a 4-koma.
> 
> Love Haru's sadistic teasing.



It's definitely one of my current favorites. I live for her gags. It always leaves me in stitches. Like in chapter 10:


*Spoiler*: __ 





 

Poor Gorou. 






illmatic said:


> The sister is so evil.



But she really does love Gorou. I swear. >_>



Nightwish said:


> She's just showing her love.
> 
> Just in the Sadistic type of way.



In the _incredibly_ sadistic manner. Whenever she gets jealous of other girls being near Gorou, Haru is so cute.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol just read first chapter and I find it pretty good so far. Will read more later 

Though the style of the panels is new to me but interesting nonetheless.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, a 4-koma manga does take a bit of getting used to. The chapters tend to go by really quickly, but it really is more character-driven. There isn't some long, over-arching plot, just a common theme. That way you get to focus on the characters more.

This manga has been great fun for me and I always look forward to the chapter releases.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 23, 2010)

So I thought a little manga series about a girl torturing her brother as the only thing would get old fast. But it kept my interest. xD Poor poor gullible Gorou. Even being tricked into facing a bear head on! I swear the boy must be at least a bit of a masochist. I just got to chapter 5 and it is nice to see that despite the way his sister slanders him he still manages to have someone with a crush on him. Even if that girl is kind of...off.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 24, 2010)

c.13            .


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 24, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> So I thought a little manga series about a girl torturing her brother as the only thing would get old fast. But it kept my interest. xD Poor poor gullible Gorou. Even being tricked into facing a bear head on! I swear the boy must be at least a bit of a masochist. I just got to chapter 5 and it is nice to see that despite the way his sister slanders him he still manages to have someone with a crush on him. Even if that girl is kind of...off.



Yeah, that is the impression I had at first. I'm not a huge fan of straight gag manga and 4-koma generally aren't my cup of tea, so to speak. This caught me off guard and had me laughing over and over again. 

Haha, Misaki only continues to become more far removed from reality. 



Nightwish said:


> c.13            .



Awesome! 

Looks like this is the start of volume 3.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2010)

Ch.14 has been scantlated.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 26, 2010)

Kyou.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 26, 2010)

You know, I always feel so bad for Kyou, especially in this chapter. The tragic misconception that Gorou believes Kyou to be a guy. IT'S NOT HER FAULT THAT SHE IS LIKE THAT. WHEN WILL THE TRUTH BE REVEALED? WHY MUST GOROU BE SO DENSE? HARU, YOU CONNIVING DEVIL, YOU! 

Gorou definitely deserved that punch at the end. 

And for some reason, I'm totally reminded of Nagi from Nyan Koi when I see Kyou.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2010)

Kyou's attempt to be more feminine is a lost cause. Most of her admirers will be females with a possibly a couple of males who appreciate the Cool Beauty type. I say she should play to her strengths.

If there's a character I feel somewhat sorry for, it's Mizuno. I would say that her family tends to overreact over her condition, but they have some reason to with the way she easily goes down


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 26, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> Kyou's attempt to be more feminine is a lost cause. Most of her admirers will be females with a possibly a couple of males who appreciate the Cool Beauty type. I say she should play to her strengths.
> 
> *If there's a character I feel somewhat sorry for is Mizuno. I would say that her family tends to overreact over her condition, but they have some reason to with the way she easily goes down*



I was lmao at that part last chapter.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 27, 2010)

I like how Aneki got jealous of that girl he was hanging out with for a while .

It's quite funny


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 27, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> Kyou's attempt to be more feminine is a lost cause. Most of her admirers will be females with a possibly a couple of males who appreciate the Cool Beauty type. I say she should play to her strengths.
> 
> If there's a character I feel somewhat sorry for, it's Mizuno. I would say that her family tends to overreact over her condition, but they have some reason to with the way she easily goes down



Mizuno just can't get a break. Her family constantly doting on her and worried about her health, but like you said, after taking a basketball to the face and she feints. Not good.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 1, 2010)

Scan for ch.15 is now out.


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 1, 2010)

Ah, finally got my fix. 

This chapter had quite a lot of character development, which caught me off-guard. Though it was nice to have a somewhat more serious chapter that dealt with the interactions between Haru and Kaede (Gorou's blood-related sister). Though her apartment, wow, spent condoms, used tissues. Oh man. Poor Gorou having to pick all that up. D:


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 1, 2010)

Poor Gorou, having to pick up all that stuff. XD

Pretty cute chapter with character development, nice.


----------



## Sferr (Jun 2, 2010)

He didn't even try to resist to tidy it  .

And also, this Kaede wants Gorou to live with her. And shows him all this stuff. That's just...strange.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2010)

Scan for  is now out.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 13, 2010)

Haha Aneki is far too clever


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2010)

The video game panel at the end


----------



## Kirito (Jun 13, 2010)

I forgot the music I was supposed to listening to when reading this manga ..


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 13, 2010)

I need Moar! Nine pages isn't enough.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2010)

Scan for  is now out


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 28, 2010)

Poor Gorou


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 28, 2010)

Awesome, just saw that this was up.



Insane girl always makes me laugh pretty hard. Haru is still vastly superior in every manner. Fun chapter.

Anyone else notice this series is departing from the 4-koma format and moving into a more typical manga presentation?


----------



## Shadowace (Jun 28, 2010)

Another great chapter, its nice to see this being released every few weeks. Ya I'v noticed the decline of the 4-koma format to, I'm glad I like the longer stories. BTW does anyone know how often this gets released in japan? and if there are any RAWs for the future chapters out?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2010)

lol, Meiko sure loves stirring things up. 

And I wonder if Misaki's order was eventually fulfilled?


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 1, 2010)

Great chapter.

I don't know how many times it been said, but poor Gorou.  

So many misunderstandings, thanks to his sis  

Then he trips over a iron and ends up groping Mizuno and Haru jumps on top 

It ends very well in the end though. 



> I'll first take the gentlemanly route first to raise her affection


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 1, 2010)

She really likes screwing around with Gorou. If the umbrella incident and the spiking of the coffee with seaweed wasn't enough, then the trap in the laundry room, breast groping and dog pile took away any sliver of credibility he may have had with Mizuno 

For a girl with a weak constitution, I'm surprised she managed to come out of that chapter unscathed.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 1, 2010)

Way to double post Kira!

And I wonder if she's gonna get jealous


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 1, 2010)

^Forums servers were going haywire earlier today.

And I doubt it...at least not when Mizuno's concerned.


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 2, 2010)

You know, I'm surprised how cool Mizuno remained throughout all that harassment. And poor Gorou; he's really been getting hit pretty badly with all these slanderous lies and misunderstandings. By the end of this series, no one will even want him. Well...aside from Misaki. I don't think there is anything that could possibly separate her from Gorou.

And Mizuno clearly likes Haru.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 16, 2010)

Update! 

I missed this manga so much. 

Great chapter, extremely cute at the end. <3


----------



## Random Member (Oct 16, 2010)

I missed it too.

I could have used more Mizuno but Gorou imagining her and Haru at the beach made up for it for me. I also liked seeing Meiko having some fun in teasing Gorou through the Kyouko misunderstanding. The end to that part of the chapter was pretty predictable, with Misaki being the intruder.

Agreed about the ending to the chapter overall though. It was cute.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 16, 2010)

I don't think I even need an explanation for what Misaki was doing in Gorou's bed after apologizing for wetting it


----------



## Mider T (Jan 3, 2011)

Didn't know this had a thread, read this a few months back.


----------



## Random Member (Jan 3, 2011)

I thought the new girl was pretty nice until she turned out to be a troll as well. Not that I mind, though. The parts with her were my favorites of the chapter alongside Practicing, On the Sand, and Waking Up To.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 3, 2011)

Not even going to ask why Gorou is being attacked by an Orca 

And Haru's cousin is proof that their teasing is an hereditary trait.


----------



## Random Member (Jan 4, 2011)

What language is that supposed to be?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 4, 2011)

It looks like Oriya...but why someone would even take the time to translate such a language...


----------



## Kirito (Jan 5, 2011)

The latest chapter is in Thai.


----------



## Random Member (Jan 6, 2011)

That amused me quite a bit as well. And yeah, it was one hell of a change. For the better too, imo. Wasn't a fan of the haircut, either.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 6, 2011)

She's so evil to him


----------



## Mider T (Jan 6, 2011)

Well at least it explains her antics.  However, kudos for being able to keep them fresh after all of these years.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow, so that's how their relationship developed in such a manner. Well, at least her reasoning for acting like that is rooted with good intentions.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 13, 2011)

lawl, "I'm gonna get raped, save me Aneki"


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 13, 2011)

I like Misaki the most. Don't see why Gorou protests so much


----------



## Bleach (Feb 13, 2011)

Getting raped by a hot chick is nothing to be afraid of


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 14, 2011)

The end of the chapter was quite....strange, dark, and out of the norm for this series. 

I wasn't expecting Mizuno of all people to go off like that.


----------



## Random Member (Feb 14, 2011)

I thought it felt out of place too, even if just a bit. It caught me off guard but I'm expecting the normal atmosphere to return soon.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 14, 2011)

Wait, how in the world did we get an actual storyline mid-way through ch.25. Mizuno has always been a bit a brooding type, but she's definitely gotten much darker :S


----------



## Bleach (Feb 15, 2011)

Well... the humor of this series just blew the fuck up.


----------



## OniTasku (Feb 15, 2011)

Wow, what is with this sudden overwhelming seriousness? Am I still reading the same manga? I feel as though we've gone from slapstick-4koma to a semi-consistent manga back to slapstick and now to a full-fledged serious drama. 

Not that I really have any qualms about this drastic turn of events. In fact, this (while shocking) was an unexpectedly awesome turn of events. Mizuno has always kind of been of cold character, though I had only thought her to be more of a kuudere archetype, not so much an unstable, rebellious and violent youth. Wow. Just wow.


----------



## OniTasku (Feb 15, 2011)

Alright, just browsed through the raw of Chapter 26 (apparently some /a/non is working translation and cleaning right now).


*Spoiler*: __ 



Stays...surprisingly serious up until near the end. There seems to be some important dialog between Haru and Gorou, as he made quite an impulsive move towards her, but she just kind of looked at him and asked, "What's wrong?". I'd assume there is something more to Mizuno's story, and it looks to be that she explains that to Gorou. 

Gorou goes back to apologize to Mizuno again, but they end up fighting. Though this time it's in a bit more humorous fashion and by the end they seem to have come to terms. 

Then we're treated with an array of 4koma. Big chapter! Lucky us!


----------



## Kirito (Feb 15, 2011)

okay. wtf just fucking happened?


----------



## Random Member (Feb 16, 2011)

Mizuno can dish out some pain for a sickly girl. Either that or Gorou is pretty weak. I guess it could be both.

I'm glad the tension is over with. Nice to have something new but it was a little awkward at the same time.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 17, 2011)

Well erm.... That was even more unexpected.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 17, 2011)

Sometimes words fail and true friendship can only be attained through exchanging fists


----------



## OniTasku (Feb 17, 2011)

Couldn't have said it any better. And by now, I'm surprised that Gorou isn't a hardened M from all the abuse he has put up with. Truly, normal anime/manga logic would dictate such, but it doesn't seem to be the case.

At least for now...


----------



## Sferr (Feb 21, 2011)

OniTasku said:


> Couldn't have said it any better. And by now, I'm surprised that Gorou isn't a hardened M from all the abuse he has put up with. Truly, normal anime/manga logic would dictate such, but it doesn't seem to be the case.
> 
> At least for now...



This.
Gorou, being abused all the time plus earlier being quite similar to Mizuno himself should be immune to it.

And getting beaten by a girl was pathetic. Ok, I understand the first time, he was shocked and everything. He doesn't have any excuses for the second time thought.


----------



## Random Member (Apr 7, 2011)

Funny chapter and the color pages were nice.


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 28_ 



Guess I can deal with the hair cut. It works for her, but I'll miss her old look.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 7, 2011)

The good ole haircut trope, I seriously hate that trope. 

For a second there, I thought the manga was ending. A fun chapter overall, I just have to get use to the new cut.

Loved the colored pages,  Misaki is quite the looker in color. she was the best looking female on the cover imo.


----------



## Random Member (Apr 7, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> Loved the colored pages,  Misaki is quite the looker in color. she was the best looking female on the cover imo.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2011)

Shorter hair works fine too. 

Didn't expect a graduation chapter anytime soon so it caught me off guard. 

And here I thought Misaki would be able to help Gorou graduate in another sense 

lol, if all she can offer is her personality then Gorou's in some trouble.


----------



## Sferr (Apr 7, 2011)

So, chapter 27 was skipped, huh? 
Well, I'm not a fun of short haircuts, will have to get used to it. Thought it seems like she won't treat Gorou like that any more.


----------



## Luckyday (Apr 8, 2011)

I starting to think that eventually that they'll start acting like real brother and sister and ecchi aspect will start to wear off.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Did Misaki eat Gorou's underwear?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 27, 2011)

lol, you know it's bad when Gorou starts developing resistance to knock out drugs


----------



## maxsteele77 (Jun 10, 2011)

Damn I just found this series and now it looks like it's coming to an end. At least according to BakaUpdates - Status in Country of Origin - 3 Volumes (Complete)


----------



## Yush (Jun 22, 2011)

_DAWW
Ending already? Picked it up just yesterday Dx
Oh yeah, I've been meaning to ask this:
What's Mizuno's surname?_


----------



## Random Member (Jun 22, 2011)

^I don't think it has been revealed.


----------

